# Ich suche eine Externe Grafikkarte zum Gamen, aber welche ?



## Marschel7373 (13. Oktober 2013)

Hallo

Ich habe einen Medion Akoya MD99060 und möchte gernen eine externe Grafikkarte haben da die Intel HD3000 nicht gerade super ist.

Mein System: 

Intel Core i3 2370m
Intel HD 3000
750 GB Festplatte
4GB RAM
WIn. 7 Home Premium


Wie baut man eigentlich so eine externe Grafikkarte an den PC an ?


----------



## Chinaquads (13. Oktober 2013)

Du kannst bei deinem Notebook keine Grafikkarte anbauen, da benötigst du schon einen Desktop-PC mit PCI-E Schnittstelle für.


----------



## dynastes (13. Oktober 2013)

Soweit ich informiert bin, gab es in der Vergangenheit diverse Versuche, externe Grafikkarten als Produkte zu etablieren. 

Probleme gab es dabei aber so einige: Zum Einen fehlte ein übergreifender Standard, von den wenigen Modellen, die es ab und zu mal gab, waren nicht wenige proprietär angelegt, d.h. nur mit einzelnen Notebooks nutzbar oder ähnliches. Manchmal wurde gar ein externe Monitor nötig, was das Ganze doch gehörig ad absurdum führte. Zum zweiten aber gab und gibt es keine flächendeckend verbreitete externe Schnittstelle, die schnell genug wäre, die bei Grafikkarten zwangsläufig anfallenden enormen Datenmengen zu transferieren, ohne zum Flaschenhals zu werden. 

Des weiteren wage ich zu spekulieren, dass auch die Tatsache, dass nur wenige Anwender auf ihrem Office- oder Subnotebook auch spielen wollen, dazu führte, das in dieser Richtung nie etwas ausgereiftes und komplett durchdachtes entwickelt wurde, weil sich die Investition schlicht nicht gelohnt hätte.

Um es abzukürzen: Was du suchst, gibt es so nicht, Leistung über die HD 3000 hinaus wirst du hier nicht bekommen.


----------



## Marschel7373 (13. Oktober 2013)

Und wie macht man denn das hier ? Bild: mafiaiiintoti8.jpg - abload.de.
Ich meine der hat eine grafikkarte draußen irendwie oder ?


----------



## SwissTiger (13. Oktober 2013)

Kurz gesagt, Externe Grafikkkarten lohnen sich einfach nicht!


----------



## MezZo_Mix (13. Oktober 2013)

Marschel7373 schrieb:


> Und wie macht man denn das hier ? Bild: mafiaiiintoti8.jpg - abload.de.
> Ich meine der hat eine grafikkarte draußen irendwie oder ?


 
Du glaubst das doch ehrlich nicht oder? Das ding hat keinen Kontakt zum Mainboard und über den Kabel geht schonmal gar nicht das sieht nicht mal richtig angeschlossen aus


----------



## FSPower (13. Oktober 2013)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Du glaubst das doch ehrlich nicht oder? Das ding hat keinen Kontakt zum Mainboard und über den Kabel geht schonmal gar nicht das sieht nicht mal richtig angeschlossen aus


 
Genau!! Und selbst wenn sowas funktionieren würde (Ironie) dann bin ich mal gespannt, wie der Intel Centrino so in Zusammenarbeit mit einer High End Graka arbeitet!


----------



## iTzZent (13. Oktober 2013)

Leute, informiert euch doch erst einmal ein wenig. Sicherlich ist es möglich, externe, normale Grafikkarten, an Notebooks zu betreiben. Dazu gibt es viele unterschiedliche Methoden, am einfachsten ist es aber, wenn ein Express Card Slot vorhanden ist, aber auch der MiniPCIe Slot der Wlan Karte kann dafür verwendet werden.

Mehr dazu erfahrt ihr hier: Erfahrungsbericht [PE4H] externe Grafikkarte für das Notebook - ComputerBase Forum

Einfach sonst direkt den User *Ivxy* von Computerbase fragen, der ist dadrauf spezialisiert und führt auch den genannten Thread.

Hier noch ein YouTube Video, mit einem Thinkpad X220T + GTX560ti : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrRWpdHZWfo
Und so sieht das ganze aus: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktUw2VTFyX4

@*FSPower* Intel Centrino ist auch kein Prozessor, es ist eine Technologie bestehen aus Intel CPU, Intel Wlan und Intel Chipsatz. Und warum sollte irgend ein Intel Prozessor nicht mit irgendeiner Grafikkarte zusammenarbeiten können ? Notebookhardware ist schon lange auf relativ gleichem Niveau wie PC Hardware...  Sicherlich nicht etwas langsamer, aber das liegt halt an der eher schlechten Möglichkeit, die Hardware zu kühlen.


----------

